

HBO Go Will Be Available Without a Cable Subscription in 2015 - e15ctr0n
http://www.timewarner.com/newsroom/press-releases/2014/10/15/hbo-chairman-and-ceo-richard-plepler-announces-hbo-to-offer-a

======
tantalor
> we will launch a stand-alone, over-the-top, HBO service

"Over the top" is new to me: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over-the-
top_content](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over-the-top_content)

Earliest reference I could find is April 2010:
[http://www.billingworld.com/articles/2010/04/taking-over-
the...](http://www.billingworld.com/articles/2010/04/taking-over-the-top-
through-the-middle.aspx)

